# 54" Bobcat bucket sweeper



## DRM (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I plan to sell my 54" Bobcat bucket sweeper. I purchased the unit in 1998, It's in excellent condition. Only used it for 2 months. Anyone knows what I could listed at?


thanks


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I bought one in May for $1150. Yours sounds less used than mine is. I would suspect price would differ regionally. Hope this helps.


----------

